# American Made Heating Option



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

http://www.eheat.com/

Saw this in my Wood Magazine….just throwing it out here as this time of year many are looking for shop heating options.

Amercian made is always good in my book.

I have no affiliation with the product or website.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

My shop is heated with a Modine HotDawg … built right down the road in Racine, Wisconsin.

-Gerry


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Thumbs up Gerry!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*It looks very interesting…*

I guess 475w isn't very much of power demand either.
*The PRICE is certainly attractive!*

My problem, if you want to call it that, is hanging it on a wall…
... wall space is hard to find in the Shop without getting somewhat HIGH…
... Heat goes UP… * High on wall… not so hot down in the room?*

Perhaps, one could make a Stand whereby the wall would be disguised by a vertical panel (piece of plywood in groove in base)... allowing it to be "Portable" and placed on the floor where it could be moved around…??
Sounds like it would work to me… * What do y'all think?*

It's about 50 F out there right now… a tad cool… LOL

... and I haven't lined my garage door yet… LOL

*Thank you.*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Gerry,* what is a *PDP heater... or PD heater?*

Thank you.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Don't know … where did you see that?

-Gerry


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Gerry,*

On the Website of the heater you got! LOL

*(the other link in my Post)*


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

a friend uses one as supplemental heating in an enclosed loft within a condo that presently serves as a nursery. he reports that it works very well as a supplement.


----------



## stonedlion (Jan 12, 2011)

Seems a bit overpriced for a low wattage heater, IMO.

This looks more practical (and cheaper) for shop heating if you want a wall mounted electric heater -


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Joe … Missed that. Mine is an HD30.

-Gerry


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Richard, I had two of those heaters…they were okay, if I was standing right next to them, but 10 feet away I could not feel any heat benefit. I ended up heating the shop with a propane tank heater and an oiled filled radiator type heater. I was living in Illinois then.


----------



## MarkwithaK (Sep 12, 2009)

This would probably be sufficient if you live in a area that sees a relatively mild winter climate. Personally I live in NW Indiana and my shop is my garage. The issue being that most people's garages have a concrete slab for a floor and if that floor gets cold these types of heaters would either never raise the floors temp or play hell in doing so which in turn is going to equate to a major heat lose.

They would be fine as a supplemental heater along with perhaps a wood burner. I work in the HVAC field and for my money you simply cannot beat a forced air unit heater like the Modine. They are more pricey but they work extremely well and with a little maintenance they will last for a very long time.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

MarkwithaK-+1 on your comments. I live northeast of Green Bay (you know … frozen tundra and all). I had electric heat in my last shop, and the electric company liked me a lot … it was expensive to run. By contrast, the gas forced air unit I have in the new shop takes about 20 minutes to raise the air temp 20 degrees.

-Gerry


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes, here in Texas I can work in the shop, almost 360 days a year. We only-have @ 5-7 or so really cold days where I will not go in the shop.

In the summer, I do have to wear something on my head to keep the sweat from dripping off my forehead onto my table saw though… HAHA


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I use a Modine Hot Dawg gas heater also. Like Gerry's place, it gets pretty cold here too. I have the HD45. My shop is about 450 sq ft. I have had it for more than 10 years now and it works great. It takes just a few minutes to bring up the temp 10 or 15 degrees. I normally hold the temp at 50 but raise it to 60 or so when I am working in there. It can easily reach 75 or 80 without any problems. The shop is all insulated and it stays quite warm. Normally I work in shirt sleeves.

On the PDP/BDP…if my memory serves me correctly, the Modine has a power venting system for the exaust. The PDP is a propeller driven power vent, and BDP is a blower driven power vent. I think the HD models, which are low profile, are the propeller driven power vented ones. The HDB units are blower type and have a large fan unit mounted to the back of them.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

For you up north folks…how much is the total cost for a Hot Dawg, plus install??


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I gave about $500 for mine, ran my own electrical, and had a plumber run the gas line. Total was about $800 including parts & labor.

-Gerry


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Here in the big city, I paid $1750 which included the building permit, Hot Dawg heater, wiring and gas installation, and the venting, and thermostat installation.


----------



## MarkwithaK (Sep 12, 2009)

Holy crap! $1750? I should open shop in MN….


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Ha ha …. Yeah you should open here. The price of stuff here is through the roof. I will admit they did a great job though. The gas had to be run about 50 ft, the heater is up near the ceiling and its sitting on some heavy duty I beam type brackets with steel rods through the brackets and the ceiling joists. They initially wanted to just lag it to the ceiling, but I insisted on the brackets…I didnt want it to fall off the ceiling. The electric came from another direction so 50 ft of wire through the ceiling. The vent stack goes out the side wall and up the siding outside of the shop wall. They took some siding and flipped it over to level the stack flange so it sits flat on the siding outside of the wall. I had them put a weather type cover on the stack so water couldnt get into it. It looks nice, but like you said the price was high.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Our Today's Low + days to Thurs.:

*29, 32, 40, 44, 41*

Low 50's during day…


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

electric heaters. Wattage in = wattage out. You can buy a 750 watt portable from walmart or a super duper 750 watt heater from someplace else for a premium price. It can't overcome the laws of thermodynamics (used loosely here). It you put 750 watts into something it is only capable of producing heat from that wattage. The only advantage it might have is a good fan to better distribute it. So, look for wattage enough to heat your place, maybe a good fan and quality. After that it's just a heater. A hair dryer with the same wattage will heat just as well.


----------



## stonedlion (Jan 12, 2011)

Personally, I use kerosene heater(s) as temperatures require. I can raise the temp in my drafty garage/shop by 30 or 40 degrees above ambient all day (or night) long on a gallon or two of kerosene.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Joe…right now its 5 degrees here. The high today was 9. Here are our highs and lows for the week in Minneapolis. January is the coldest month here. Once we get into the first or second week of February, the temps will moderate. The Modine heater is working great…LOL

Mon Tues Wed Thurs Fri

11/9 26/20 31/12 23/12 23/7


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*SnowyRiver*

... and that's not really COLD YET!

.... Hey, it's still warm… those are all OVER zero! LOL


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey Todd. I have one of these that I purchased to use and help supplement in a 32' rv. Here's what I did, instead of mounting it on a wall:



























It is very mobil with this simple stand


----------



## MarkwithaK (Sep 12, 2009)

Snowy River-I noticed the heater on your shop pictures and while that uni-strut is probably over kill for that small of a unit but in the end you were the customer and the customer is always right. LOL I just balk at that $1750 price tag. Wow.

"electric heaters. Wattage in = wattage out." That is the one redeeming quality of electric heat, from an efficiency stand point there is not a whole lot of wasted energy. My main concern with electric heat in a woodshop is the exposure of those elements to wood particles and such but then again I have the same concerns with gas fired units unless they have a sealed combustion chamber.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah, I hear you MarkwithaK. It probably is overkill…ha ha ha. The issue I had was I have a house with a wood foundation and my regular garage is above the shop. When we built the house, (I have a walkout type basement) we were told by the structural engineers that the garage had to have a wood foundation as well to meet code, and code wouldnt allow the use of spancrete for the garage floor, it had to be wood trusses with a poured concrete floor. So when it came time to install the heater, the heating contractor just used wood screws to hold the heater to the wood trusses in the ceiling of the shop. When the building inspector came out, he said no way. The screws werent heavy enough to hold the heater safely. So then the contractor suggested lag screws. I asked the bulding inspector about it and he said no, he didnt want to compromise the integrity of the trusses with the larger lags since there is so much weight on them with the concrete floor and my trucks above. So I suggested some kind of bracket and the result is what you see.


----------

